
What is your prefered way to learn programming languages? - andykmiles
Online? Classroom? Other? Why?
======
nefitty
I’ve heard from a senior engineer that he has a go-to toy program that he
implements in any new language he wants to learn. His is the Game of Life
because it uses many features of a language in one fell swoop.

